# Looking for help on identifying weeds and fixes



## Ryknow48 (Jun 28, 2021)

St. Augustine grass, in Florida

I have a lot of nutsedge that sprouted up this season. Guessing Massey didn't put down pre emergent like they said either. Which do people prefer, sledgehammer or halo?

Here are pics of the ones I'm struggling to identify and if you know what kills then, please also specify:


----------



## Ryknow48 (Jun 28, 2021)

Tried using the Google lens but it doesn't seem to be very accurate.


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

1 & 2 look like Virginia buttonweed
5 & 6 look like Florida Pusley


----------



## Ryknow48 (Jun 28, 2021)

ionicatoms said:


> 1 & 2 look like Virginia buttonweed
> 5 & 6 look like Florida Pusley


Thank you


----------

